# Vote For Cici!



## hurricane.harold (Oct 23, 2008)

I voted. Cici is very cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I voted - Cici is cute and she is winning!!! yea!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I voted for Cici too,and she is now winning at 78%. 


I voted for Cici too, and she is now winning at 78%. Good luck P.P.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Thanks so much y'all! I hope we can win!


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

Voted


----------

